# Asda, Tesco, Morrisons or Where?



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Where do you shop?

I tend to online shop at Asda... I begrudge spending lots on food shopping and love a bargain. 

Where do you shop and why? What do you think the cheapest is? xxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

I shop all over the place.  Most recently have been shopping at Tesco, but did my Christmas shopping at Asda.  Although also love food from Waitrose but it can be pricey.  We are lucky where we live that we have access to all the big supermarkets.  We also have an Aldi which is really cheap and the food is not bad.  I think that between the big supermarkets Asda is the cheapest.


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

I am definitely converted to Asda online shopping, makes life so simple not having to trudge round the supermarket!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

I do waitrose or Tesco online shopping. Waitrose is best and between the two the price of the shopping isnt much difference. 

FOr bits and bobs I use morrisons as its closest.

I cant traipse around a supermarket anymore with twins, i get stopped to have people coo over them too much. 

Chris


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

We shop Sainsburys and Marks & Spencers usually....Sainsbury's is 5 minutes from home and M&S near my work and M&S Simply Food at London Bridge, so on my way home from work (for convenience !)

Tesco & Waitrose occasionally.

Oh, and Tesco Metro....there's at least 4 within a 1 mile radius of our house !!!!

Did start getting organic vegetables delivered from "organic delivery" but haven't for ages...must start doing it again as was really good ! http://www.organicdelivery.co.uk/shopfront/shopfront.php if anyone's interested.

N x

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

That sounds really good... I think it is about £8.95 delivery.

I've never tried waitrose before...


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I use TEsco though I do shop at Asda but prefer not to use them on-line as some of their stuff is a big iffy! I love Waitrose but can't afford to shop there.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Which Asda stuff do you think is iffy? I never use them for fruit and veg


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

all over the place Tesco mainly I as I use their clubcard deals but do go to Asda for bits as its 5 misn from home but tiny so can't do a week shop and sometimes morrisons


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Sainsbury's is my favourite (well, Waitrose but DH moans as I spend too much when I go there as I always find things we don't need      )  I shop online with Sainsbury's, Waitrose and Tesco usually depending on who has the most convenient time slot as I usually leave it until last minute


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I don't rate Asda's fruit or veg either but I wouldn't let their pickers choose my meat as their meat is not too good. Tesco is a bit better but I prefer to choose my roasting joint unless it's chicken. Waitrose meat is really good but really expensive!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I shop at Tesco for 2 reasons - I work there and get discount and its the only supermarket in town!

I do pop over to morrisons once a month for the offers though!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I wouldn't let anyone pick my meat as I am picky and will admit too it I like meat with very little fat so have to choose it for myself


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

I like Sainsbury's, it's not too big and the points get saved up so the christmas week shop is free!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I use my nectar points to pay in debenhams


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

just a thought but have you tried Aldi ?? they have some top quality food + low prices, contrary to belief its not like netto, i love going there + can easily fill a trolley for less than larger stores

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Honestly no don't think I have been to Aldi and we do keep saying we will look but never do. We do go to Lidl occasioanlly


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Waitrose (Ocado when I'm lazy), M&S for last minute emergencies or Tesco once in a blue moon  
But I do try to use our local butchers, fishmongers and grocers (his fruit can be hit and miss though).


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Aldi has some very nice delicacies that are good value as well as everyday foods, give it a try 

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

going to now Cleg, well not right this minute


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

its shut  

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

exactly and too cold out there!


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

We used to go to Asda, simply because it is the nearest one to us.....but, we found that their fruit and veg was really rubbish and didn't last too well.  We shop at Tesco now and it always has what we want.

I do use the local butcher though.....

xxxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

We shop in Morrison's, its within a mile of our house and they always have good offers on.   I think Tesco's is more expensive and love Asda, but I spend far too much money on baby clothes in George, so its best I don't go there


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

we also use tesco alot, DP keeps moaning that i should get a clubcard, though why its upto me i dont know   

its a tesco extra + has most of our needs + is good value too i suppose

xxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

It changes each month with us really, but i like to nip into Chester city center M&S for treats.

But i find some of the prices in Sainsbury's and M&S a bit over the top

Like Tesco's at the mo though


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I love Tesco .. but might try Aldi as they always do really well on these testing food things.. like the Christmas cake they came top on and something else they tested so well worth a try.. 
and I do begrudge spending so much money on food .. 
Cat x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i dont mind spending on food but i have a problem with the price of loo roll   i know   some say why spend alot when its only to hhmm you know but you have to be kind to your   

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

loo roll I get off the market 12 rolls packs of andrex or whatever they have in always a well known brand and far cheaper than the supermarket


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

anything soft will do   dont think we have a stall like that   always like to look for the offers though i am like a andrex puppy, i use far to much but i love pulling it off the reel     easily pleased  

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Isabel loves emptying the roll if don't see her in time or I'm in bath! so £2.50 for 12 rolls is my price to be put in bin


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I use Tesco only coz it main one in town but we have a sainsburys and asda 3 miles away aswell. Do use Aldi too fruit n veg n cheap and really good quality aswell. plus i love king prawns and Aldi do them in a tub for a couple of quid and they are really scrummy.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm sold! off to Aldi tonight. One of the main reasons I go to Asda is I find it easier to online shop with them. Morrisons haven't got an online shop... I wish they did


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm surprised Morrisons haven't more and more people are shopping online now


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am very surprised too. I for one would use them!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

aw i couldnt be faffed with shopping for food online, i like to see 1st hand what i am getting  

xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

We tend to do all our shopping at Asda as it appears to be the cheapest.  I also find their fruit and veg really nice and fresh  

We use the voucher codes and get free delivery from Asda occassionally  

We do visit Morrisons occassionally as they have some good bargains  

x x x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

ElaineW said:


> Tescos online if they have bonus 1000 points codes--saved up enough for our summer hols doing this.
> lidls veggies fruit and nappies are the best ever!


agree


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I do my shopping everywhere and will go to different supermarkets/shops to get the best deals.

I go to:

Morrisons
Asda
Tesco
Iceland
Farmfoods
Lidl
Aldi
I buy Grant's baby wipes (Johnsons) from Semi Chem as you get 6 packs in a box for £5.99 and I get most of my toiletries there too.

Waitrose I think is overpriced and overrated, Sainsbury's I'm not keen on either.

I don't know if anyone else has noticed recently, but I've been finding that Lidl's veg doesn't keep long. It looks fresh in the shop but within 2-3 days of getting it home it's gone off or mouldy. I store it properly, in a cool, dry, dark place but it still spoils.

Vicki x x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I love online food shopping I save a fortune and always see the offers instead of missing them instore


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Thing is, with online shopping you don't get to see the reduced to clear section. It's always my first port of call. I've had some really good stuff dead cheap. I just chuck it in the freezer. Last week I got some Minty Lamb steaks from Asda which are normally £4 but they were in the reduced section for £1.70!!! Plus other bits and bobs.

Asda have a good offer on their Pork Loin joints at the moment, 2 for £9


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I got some extra special stuffing balls before Christmas and they are still in the freezer, how long will they be ok in there?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Don't quote me but I think 3 months sure someone will know more


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sailaroo said:


> I love online food shopping I save a fortune and always see the offers instead of missing them instore


Do you use the voucher codes to get free delivery 

x x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

What vouchers?


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

You can get voucher codes from internet and you put that code in at time of order and they give you free delivery  

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Really?? Scooby next time I do an online shop I am checking with you first! Especially since the Asda ones have gone up now!

xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Definately ~ PM me and I will see if I can find you a code  

It means you can spend more on your shopping    

xxxx


----------

